# Punkt wiederholen lassen?



## nordi (10. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe eine Frage zu Illustrator. Ich würde gerne einen Kasten (Quadrat) einfach immer wieder wiederholen lassen. Ich würde gerne eine Visitenkarte erstellen, wo der Hintergrund also graues Quadrat, weißes Quadrat, graues Quadrat, weißes Quadrat, usw. Muss ich jedes Mal Copy-Paste und dann das Quadrat an die richtige Stelle schieben oder kann man das durch eine Funktion bei Illustrator einfacher machen. So soll es ungefähr aussehen 

? ? ? ? ? ? ? ?
 ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ?
? ? ? ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## smileyml (10. Dezember 2010)

Da hast du verschiedenste Möglichkeiten zur Lösung:
• ein Muster, das du nach deinen Wünschen skalieren kannst
• einen entsprechenden Pinsel anlegen, bei dem die Strichstärke die Quadratgröße steuert - dann müsstest du die Linien entsprechend verteilen
• Anfangs- und Endquadrat festlegen und mit der Angleichenfunktion dazwischen deine Wunschanzahl verteilen - dann müsstest du erst für eine Linie machen und dann die andere Richtung ähnlich behandeln

Mehr fällt mir auf Anhieb erstmal nicht ein.
Grüße Marco

edit: Ich hoffe du kommst mit diesen Stichpunkten klar, sonst würde ich versuchen das nochmal genauer zu erläutern.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (12. Dezember 2010)

Ein Möglichkeit wäre noch durch drücken der Entertaste und Eingabe der Position das Objekt zu duplizieren. Oder du verschiebst das Rechteck einmal und drückst dann nur noch jeweils strg/cmd+d für duplizieren.

Gruß


----------



## nordi (13. Dezember 2010)

Hi, danke erstmal für die vielen Lösungsansätze. Mich fasziniert am meisten die "Angleichen-Funktion"  Wo kann ich einstellen, wieviele Quadrate er zwischen dem Anfangs- und Endpunkt setzt. Zudem wollte ich ja immer eine Qudrat quasi freilassen, kann man das auch einstellen?


----------



## smileyml (13. Dezember 2010)

Unter Objekt->Angleichen->Angleichung-Option kannst du bei Abstand auf "Festgelegte Stufen" umstellen und damit die genau Anzahl festlegen. Danach musst du Anfangs- und Endobjekt markieren und mittels Objekt->Angleichen->Erstellen die Funktion anwenden. So lange du jetzt dieses nicht Umwandelst kannst durcuh Ändern der o.g. Option die Anzahl oder Abstände immer wieder verndern.

Das geht soweit ich das weiß auch für jedes Angleichungsobjekt (wenn man das Ergebnis mal so bezeichnen will) separat wodurch ein umwandeln u.U. wirklich nicht notwendig wird.

Zum Löschen eines Objektes wäre dann das Umwandeln allerdings erforderlich. Andernfalls muss du den Abstand entsprechend verteilen.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (13. Dezember 2010)

Hi,
oder du machst einen doppelklick auf das Angleichen-Werkzeug. Da gehen dann die Optionen auch auf.
Das geht bei jedem Werkzeug welches Optionen anbietet.

Gruß


----------

